# EMT's Can't Find Work



## 46Young (Oct 21, 2010)

It's become glaringly obvious to many new EMT's that they have a massive amount of competition when looking for employment. From what I've read on these forums time and time again, the OP for each new thread typically expresses suprise and disappointment that they weren't able to get hired anywhere within a few months of finishing EMT school. I don't know if these schools are misrepresenting the job outlook for EMT's in order to fill in their classes or what, but many new graduates have been in for a rude awakening. In addition, the pay is disappointing since there are so many willing to work for next to nothing, just to get some experience. I know, we could get run over while working an MVA, injured while lifting, get woken up repeatedly throughout the night, etc, etc, but supply and demand win out in this case.

I have some suggestions to increase your odds of being hired, whether it's for your first job, or networking for additional employment. I learned these tactics while hunting in NYC, but these suggestions can be applied elsewhere:

Never walk into HR for any company or dept in anything less than business casual when looking to fill out an application. Always bring a resume with you. In fact, when working in the field, always have a folder handy with several up-to-date resumes. You'll meet many on calls, at the hospital, etc. If you have a goot rapport with them, you can lead in by asking if they're hiring. Ask where and how you apply for their agency. Ask them if it would be possible if they took your resume, which you should have in that folder, and put in the good word to HR. Also ask for a point of contact to follow your application status. Hopefully, your app will make it near the top of the pile. Do the same at the ED with the hospital staff and maybe you'll land an ER Tech position. In any event, never badmouth your company to others. I got all kinds of job offers that way. One of my instructors in medic school got me a job offer for Victory Hospital, which I turned down since I had another per diem job for Flushing Hospital, with the help of another instructor. That's how it works.

Call back periodically to "check on the status of your application." The squeaky wheel gets the grease. Don't stalk them; every three weeks or so should be sufficient.

Don't delay medic school. Preferably go for the EMS AAS. Like abckidsmom said on another thread, your mid-career self will thank you. Sure, you could do the cert program and then complete the other classes for the degree, but that doesn't always work out. You'll take a second job, get pregnant/get someone pregnant, take on debt, etc. You'll value the OT and side job $$$'s over continuing your education. You can build on the EMS AAS, get off the road when you start to burn out, and then make some real $$$'s, unlike those who planned poorly and have no formal education. At about the time that you'd rather eat a bullet rather than work another day in the field in lousy conditions and welfare wages, that degree will be real nice to have when you want a well paying admin job.

I highly recommend only working as an EMT per diem. Being owned/exploited by a cheap company as a FT employee, that you're dependant on for benefits, makes for a miserable time. FT IFT in the privates will rot your very soul. You can get better pay and benefits at Starbucks or Walmart. That's what I did. I worked FT for Snapple, worked a shift or two a week at Hunter Ambulance, a local private, and also as a bouncer. A desireable hospital picked me up, so I then dropped Snapple and Hunter.

Edit: Please, please, please, speak the "King's English" when at the interview. No ghetto slang. This also includes mannerisms, the way you walk and sit down, etc. Turn you phone off. Don't interrupt to interviewer.


----------



## emsfire3924 (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## CAO (Oct 21, 2010)

I'll definitely agree with this.

If I get the call I'm expecting, I'll expand with my personal experiences lately if that's alright.


----------



## emtJR86 (Oct 22, 2010)

Thank you so much for this insight. As a student, I had already planned on working FT at the Chevy dealership I'm at, and working an occasional shift at the local station. Thanks again.


----------



## EMS49393 (Oct 22, 2010)

46Young said:


> Edit: Please, please, please, speak the "King's English" when at the interview. No ghetto slang. This also includes mannerisms, the way you walk and sit down, etc. Turn you phone off. Don't interrupt to interviewer.



Queen's English, England has had a King in 58 years.  

No, but seriously, this is a great post.  It also applies to those paramedics that are finding it difficult to obtain employment (waving hand).  I do all those things when I apply for a job.  Now that I'm unemployed with no relief in sight, I have increased my attention on education.  I was taking a class a semester while working, now I'm taking several classes this semester since I'm not working.

Like it or not, education can be the "make it or break it" point for a job.  The more you have, the better your chances.  It is VERY important, and the people posting about its importance are correct, and educated themselves, so they know its value first-hand.


----------



## DrParasite (Oct 22, 2010)

46Young said:


> I highly recommend only working as an EMT per diem. Being owned/exploited by a cheap company as a FT employee, that you're dependant on for benefits, makes for a miserable time. FT IFT in the privates will rot your very soul. You can get better pay and benefits at Starbucks or Walmart. That's what I did. I worked FT for Snapple, worked a shift or two a week at Hunter Ambulance, a local private, and also as a bouncer. A desireable hospital picked me up, so I then dropped Snapple and Hunter.


I respectfully disagree with you on this one.  

Many many many new medics are having trouble finding job.  One of the big problems is you don't have any experience or proof that you can do the job. if you work FT for a reputable 911 company, not a private IFT company, it will give you the experience over another new hire without any experience.  not only that, but if you are working FT, you will be able to network with other providers.

I work FT as an EMT & Dispatcher.  New people start at around 18/hr.  at my old job, (where I am still per diem), new people start at 15.75/hr.  most starbucks won't pay the much, and i'm pretty sure walmart won't.  However, both my jobs are non-profit hospital based ALS/BLS EMS systems.  Not only that, and I am convinced I got my FT job (at that point hired only per diem) because a connection on my volunteer squad has known my interviewer for close to 20 years.  at my old job, I ran into the EMS coordinator in the hall one day at the hospital and got an interview, despite HR telling me I didn't pass the cut.

Working for a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty IFT company will rot your soul.  Working at a non-ems job FT and EMS per diem is a little better.  working for a decent 911 company will give you a leg up on other applicants.  not only that, but if your agency does ALS and BLS, or A/BLS units, then you will have a away to transition from a BLS position to an ALS position.  This will be very advantageous, because everyone (including the higherups) will already know you, they will know you are good at what you do, and it's a lot easier for an insider to transfer to an ALS position than for you as an outsider to get a paramedic position.


----------



## 46Young (Oct 22, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> Many many many new medics are having trouble finding job.  One of the big problems is you don't have any experience or proof that you can do the job. if you work FT for a reputable 911 company, not a private IFT company, it will give you the experience over another new hire without any experience.  not only that, but if you are working FT, you will be able to network with other providers.
> 
> I work FT as an EMT & Dispatcher.  New people start at around 18/hr.  at my old job, (where I am still per diem), new people start at 15.75/hr.  most starbucks won't pay the much, and i'm pretty sure walmart won't.  However, both my jobs are non-profit hospital based ALS/BLS EMS systems.



The thread was intended for those just starting out in the business. Most don't typically land a good hospital based job right away. I was speaking more about starting out in the IFT realm, since that's the only place most will be hired at first. Particularly in the NY area, the odds are way against you in landing a hosp 911 job as a brand new EMT. Most need to do FDNY EMS or the privates for a while first.


----------



## looker (Oct 22, 2010)

DrParasite said:


> Working for a :censored::censored::censored::censored:ty IFT company will rot your soul.  Working at a non-ems job FT and EMS per diem is a little better.  working for a decent 911 company will give you a leg up on other applicants.  not only that, but if your agency does ALS and BLS, or A/BLS units, then you will have a away to transition from a BLS position to an ALS position.  This will be very advantageous, because everyone (including the higherups) will already know you, they will know you are good at what you do, and it's a lot easier for an insider to transfer to an ALS position than for you as an outsider to get a paramedic position.



You really think if that if someone that just finished school and got no experience will get hired by 911 company with no experience? IFT is like any other work and likely will get you more experience compare to what you will get in 911 company being that IFT usually have more sick patients compare to 911. Yes 911 is glamorous work, you roll going code 3 but that do not mean it gives you much experience. It's not even easy to find job working for IFT if you have no experience. I personally do not hire anyone that do not have a minimum 3 years of experience and yet i have list of people that qualify and ready & willing to start working tomorrow.


----------



## jgmedic (Oct 22, 2010)

looker said:


> You really think if that if someone that just finished school and got no experience will get hired by 911 company with no experience? IFT is like any other work and likely will get you more experience compare to what you will get in 911 company being that IFT usually have more sick patients compare to 911. Yes 911 is glamorous work, you roll going code 3 but that do not mean it gives you much experience. It's not even easy to find job working for IFT if you have no experience. I personally do not hire anyone that do not have a minimum 3 years of experience and yet i have list of people that qualify and ready & willing to start working tomorrow.



I got hired by reputable 911 companies both as an EMT and as a medic straight out of school. Granted, I had more education and a few other things than most other applicants, but it is possible to make it. Yes, the job market is slower now than when I got hired, but my company still hires EMT's, even fresh ones for 911. I spent some time in medic school working for a pure IFT company and it was terrible, I'm inclined to agree with working somewhere else being better. I don't know how your company runs, so I won't comment on that, but I will say I had better pay and benefits at the hockey shop I worked at than I did at the BLS company.


----------

